# Z-8 vs Last Touch



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

I've only recently discovered the value in using a QD after a wash. Up til now I've been washing using 2BM and drying with a MF towel.....but never using a QD to finish.

I actually can't believe the imporved shine after applying the QD and buffing off. I'm using Megs QD which is coming near end of life (used most of it when claying)
So I need to get more QD, so which should I get.


I've read that z-8 is great for adding bling and providing an extra layer of protection...but at £18 a bottle it's a little pricey compared to Megs last touch.
A gallon of LT should last a few years diluted 1:1.

Can anyone help and make recommendations?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Last touch won't give any protection to the paint, wheras Z8 will add a little protection. Z8 is awesome and you use a tiny amount, so a bottle will last a while :thumb:


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Is it possible to use both? Say use LT after each wash and then Z-8 every 3rd wash to layer protection?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Serious Performance Show Detailer is great for using during the drying process or as a quick spray on, buff off afterwards. I've been using this pretty much since it was launched and it's one of the few detailing products I repeatedly buy. Gives a great boost to the protection on the car as it's a QD/polymer sealant blend and is a great gloss enhancer. Gets better the more layers you apply as well.

Superb value as well as you can get it in a US gallon concentrate in addition to the 500ml spray :thumb:

It would also mean you don't need seperate products for the drying aid part and the wiping down afterwards as it does both extremely well.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

dizzydiesel said:


> Is it possible to use both? Say use LT after each wash and then Z-8 every 3rd wash to layer protection?


Yes it is, LT is used as a drying aid. Completely different to Z8 which is a spray sealant.

The better option would be to get some Z6.

Wash, use LT as a drying aid, wipe down with Z6 (Which is lots cheaper). Every 2 or 3 washes, finish with Z8

But then if you do get some Z8, get a different spritzer, Swissvax or DoDo spritzer bottles are good. Talking about DoDo, you thought about Red Mist?


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

I use Z8 in a field glaze bottle.

You need with the fine mist of the zymöl or swissvax spritzer only a few spritzers per panel.

After 5 cars the field glaze bottle is more than 3/4 full


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Mixman. You've made my decision even more difficult.

I'll probably get them all. (LT, Z6 & Z8)

I haven't thought about Red Mist. I don't have and Dodo products (yet)
How does RM differ from the Zanio range?


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

atomicfan said:


> I use Z8 in a field glaze bottle.
> 
> You need with the fine mist of the zymöl or swissvax spritzer only a few spritzers per panel.
> 
> After 5 cars the field glaze bottle is more than 3/4 full


Yeah. I read that it needs to be a fine mist and used sparingly. I just wasn't sure how long it would last.

So 5 uses is 1/4 the bottle. If I apply every 2nd week it should last 40 weeks. Not bad I suppose.


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

It's very similar to Z8. A spray sealant that adds some bling.

I prefer using the Red Mist Tropical to Z8, some people prefer the Z8. I think it depends how you use it and what colour paint. There are lovers of both!

Both are quite expensive but you use little of each. Red Mist is available in smaller bottles and the sprayers are good. Apart from if it's windy as it sprays a fine mist. But you just spray it on the MF instead and wipe on/off.


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Just to throw a spanner in the works, I have been using the Optimum Instant Detailer (OID) after reading some good reports on here and in the states and I think the stuff is amazing, streets ahead of the Meguiars UQD, it leaves the glossiest and slickest finish of any QD I have tried, looks like a freshly waxed finish after applying and its safe to use on side/rear glass also !!

Plus its only £18.55 for 973ml from Motorgeek and its a concentrate, you need to mix 3:1 with water, so you end up with nearly 4 litres of QD ! Bargain I say....


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

bruceyboy said:


> *Just to throw a spanner in the works*, I have been using the Optimum Instant Detailer (OID) after reading some good reports on here and in the states and I think the stuff is amazing, streets ahead of the Meguiars UQD, it leaves the glossiest and slickest finish of any QD I have tried, looks like a freshly waxed finish after applying and its safe to use on side/rear glass also !!
> 
> Plus its only £18.55 for 973ml from Motorgeek and its a concentrate, you need to mix 3:1 with water, so you end up with nearly 4 litres of QD ! Bargain I say....


I tried that earlier, mate but it fell on deaf ears apparantly.

I agree on the OID though, it is a great product :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Z6 and Z8 work beautifully together.


----------



## dizzydiesel (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for all the advise lads


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

FK 425 and Z8 are superb for adding a bit of protection and extra gloss after a wash:thumb:


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Pit Viper said:


> I tried that earlier, mate but it fell on deaf ears apparantly.
> 
> I agree on the OID though, it is a great product :thumb:


So can you use OID as an LSP , like a replacement for AG EGP or should you be putting a sealant or wax down first?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mellowfellow said:


> So can you use OID as an LSP , like a replacement got AG EGP or should you be putting a sealant or wax down first?


used my OID as a top-up like Z8


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Or...(I know I sound like a broken record...) Britemax #6S.

It's a great drying aid (which Z8 isn't) and looks BETTER than Z8 (IMO ) and you can use it on plastics, glass, and it leaves protection.

Best of both worlds.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Or...(*I know I sound like a broken record*...) Britemax #6S.
> 
> It's a great drying aid (which Z8 isn't) and looks BETTER than Z8 (IMO ) and you can use it on plastics, glass, and it leaves protection.
> 
> Best of both worlds.


no different to Ross with his shampoo :lol::lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> no different to Ross with his shampoo :lol::lol:


OI :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Mu opinion is z8 or z6 is well better than LT, never liked LT but still.


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

i use LT daily to clean my car off dust  it also gives a nice shine


----------



## unclejimbo (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone tried poorboys spray and gloss isnt that a similar item to z8??


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Which drying aid would you suggest to work with zaino system?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> Which drying aid would you suggest to work with zaino system?


this worked well for me when i had Z2 on my car


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

ercapoccia said:


> Which drying aid would you suggest to work with zaino system?


Z6 is very good and the one I'd get ideally. Finish Kare #425 adds a nice touch also between washes and is a bit better value.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I usually do a fast Z6 wipe down when my car is dry after wash. 
I've never tried it on an almost wet car. I'm looking to somethig to mist on a wet car to improve drying result.
Would Z6 work in this way?


----------



## ferraridomuk (Apr 28, 2008)

Someone said Megs Last Touch doesnt give any further protection ..... Im confused and disappointed as it says 'enhances shine and protection' on the label . I've just bought it to compliment AG HD wax through the winter. Is this going to be pointless then?  

Dom


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

ferraridomuk said:


> Someone said Megs Last Touch doesnt give any further protection ..... Im confused and disappointed as it says 'enhances shine and protection' on the label . I've just bought it to compliment AG HD wax through the winter. Is this going to be pointless then?
> 
> Dom


Z6 works very well when used as a drying aid. I just spray a light mist on each panel before a wipe down with a Waffle Weave or Uber drying towel.

I've also decanted my Z6 into a 250ml mister spray bottle so that I don't waste too much product - which can happen when using it as a drying aid :thumb:


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Another spanner in the works...

Duragloss Aquawax - used on a wet car and aids protection, best of both worlds - and can be bought in Gallon bottles too!


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Personally i dont think anything betters z8 , i use it all the time.

My wash routine is always finish off drying with last touch then z8 once buffed.

Now ive changed to chemical guys prodetailer because i believe it gives me more than last touch for a similar price and if i wash more than once every fortnight i use pro detailer instead of z8.


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

marc so we can use the pro detailer as a drying aid like last touch?what about the other 2 quick detailers cg have could these be used as drying aids also?


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

vxrmarc said:


> My wash routine is always finish off drying with last touch then z8 once buffed.


Marc - just to clarify, you use last touch to aid drying, then buff, then go over with Z8?

Cheers


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes i use last touch as a drying aid sprayed on the car when wet and then towel dried off. I then go over car with z8 and buff to a shine , thats all ive ever done.

Now i use pro detailer as both the drying aid and buff if i dont use z8.


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Great - thanks Marc!


----------



## bobbyw55 (Mar 23, 2009)

I recon last touch is a really good buy. Great drying aid good for clay lub and the price is great too. I use it all the time but top up my final coat with werkstat.

Have you ever thought about the werkstat qd for a little extra, Well priced also.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

As above LT is a good drying aid, clay lube, pad lube, on windows etc. However you wouldn't use Z8 like that. I use Z8 after the car is dry to add a bit of bling and protection :thumb:


----------



## hitharder (Aug 1, 2009)

just to bump this, i know megs quik detailer mist and wipe can be used as a drying aid, lube and to remove dust but is also good at removing bird poo so i always keep a bottle in my car, but its small and expensive so would last touch do the same?


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

LT and Z8 are different aren't they. Z8 is a spray topup sealant, and LT is merely a QD? doesn't stop me using it though, it's fantastic.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> LT and Z8 are different aren't they. Z8 is a spray topup sealant, and LT is merely a QD? doesn't stop me using it though, it's fantastic.


yep, and Z8 does'nt contain silicon - AFAIK


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

Britemax 6S for me - top stuff!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> yep, and Z8 does'nt contain silicon - AFAIK


I recall a post in my newbie days about LT being 95% water and 5% silicone?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> I recall a post in my newbie days about LT being 95% water and 5% silicone?


enough to mess up drying towels after prolonged use iirc...
(so ive heard anyway, t'is the one thing that puts me off getting some as its great VFM)


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

hitharder said:


> just to bump this, i know megs quik detailer mist and wipe can be used as a drying aid, lube and to remove dust but is also good at removing bird poo so i always keep a bottle in my car, but its small and expensive so would last touch do the same?


I keep a small bottle of LT and a microfibre cloth in the car, just for this purpose!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> enough to mess up drying towels after prolonged use iirc...
> (so ive heard anyway, t'is the one thing that puts me off getting some as its great VFM)


I only use LT with my Drying towels and never had any issues :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

*MAGIC* said:


> I only use LT with my Drying towels and never had any issues :thumb:


might have to order me some i reckon  maybe the ones that have had problems aren't washing their cloths?...


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

When I hit the bottom of my LT gallon, I wont buy again. It smears and kills my miracle dryers. A concentrated wash in washing up liquid brings them back to life though, but they never get as good as they once were. I don't like silicones..

My main concern when it comes to stopping using LT, was searching for a decent clay lube replacement. I have tried with some shampoos(mainly CG) without being satisfied with the slickness, but after I started using SV Car Bath as clay lube I'm settled. 

There's lots of fine QDs out there, and some a pretty good bang for the buck. But I would search for 'bodyshop safe/silicone free' products.


Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

Viper said:


> Serious Performance Show Detailer is great for using during the drying process or as a quick spray on, buff off afterwards. I've been using this pretty much since it was launched and it's one of the few detailing products I repeatedly buy. Gives a great boost to the protection on the car as it's a QD/polymer sealant blend and is a great gloss enhancer. Gets better the more layers you apply as well.
> 
> Superb value as well as you can get it in a US gallon concentrate in addition to the 500ml spray :thumb:
> 
> It would also mean you don't need seperate products for the drying aid part and the wiping down afterwards as it does both extremely well.


Another thumbs up for SP QD here, and the version 2 is even better :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> might have to order me some i reckon  maybe the ones that have had problems aren't washing their cloths?...


CYC do a gallon of LT for £13.95 IIRC and I use it diluted at 1:1, mainly cause i don't have much money :lol: but obviously it's much better neat


----------



## West (Jan 11, 2009)

I have always had problems with QD'ers. They always made a sticky surface and were NOT AT ALL easy to use and was considering not trying more different products since it always were a disaster.
But then I tried a sample from another guy I know which sent me some LT.
AND WOW!! For the first time EVER I could see what QD'ers could do.. I have tried Meguiars QD'ers before but the little spray ones and some from turtle wax, on 2-3 different cars but all with the same disapointing result.. This time I could understand why people raved so much about them..
It was fast, easy and an incredible result!! So my vote goes to LT!!
Note I havent tried the Z-8, but knows the POWER of LT


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

Ebbe J said:


> There's lots of fine QDs out there, and some a pretty good bang for the buck. But I would search for 'bodyshop safe/silicone free' products.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Ebbe


It's difficult to find a QD without silicone. 
Besides the solvent (water), silicone is one of the main ingredient in a QD and it´s what gives the shine and the protection.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Miguelgomes said:


> It's difficult to find a QD without silicone.
> Besides the solvent (water), silicone is one of the main ingredient in a QD and it´s what gives the shine and the protection.


Indeed it is that's why you need to be picky.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## -JP- (Jan 27, 2009)

How about VP Citrus Bling, it seems to be great value for drying aid. Does it contain silicones?


----------



## Miguelgomes (Apr 9, 2009)

-JP- said:


> How about VP Citrus Bling, it seems to be great value for drying aid. Does it contain silicones?


Probably...


----------

